# Liverpool 1-2 Reading



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't really do football - and I've loved Liverpool's matches over the years and delighted in their successes - but what a great result for the Championship side. And isn't it great when guys on 'normal' salaries get one over on these pampered millionaires? :tongue2: Well done the minnows!! :yahoo:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

squareleg said:


> I don't really do football - and I've loved Liverpool's matches over the years and delighted in their successes - but what a great result for the Championship side. And isn't it great when guys on 'normal' salaries get one over on these pampered millionaires? :tongue2: Well done the minnows!! :yahoo:


A really good game of footie, I enjoyed it.

I think that the tide has turned for some big clubs and I will enjoy their coming misfortune enormously. Liverpool are knackered, out of all the cups and miles away from the top of the PL, only 3 or 4 good players and about 20 others who they won't be able to move on without mega losses, 100's of millions in debt too! They looked very, very poor.


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

i recon the managers mother must be the agent for most of the players brought in during the past couple of years, stevie wonder would have seen the lack of potential that all of them had.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I agree with Mark, it's melt down at Anfield, I can't see Rafa surviving now


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

MarkF said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really do football - and I've loved Liverpool's matches over the years and delighted in their successes - but what a great result for the Championship side. And isn't it great when guys on 'normal' salaries get one over on these pampered millionaires? :tongue2: Well done the minnows!! :yahoo:
> ...


Still in the UEFA cup only because they havn't played in it yet


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I agree with Mark, it's melt down at Anfield, I can't see Rafa surviving now


+ 1


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Mark, it's melt down at Anfield, I can't see Rafa surviving now
> ...


It's melt down but I don't see how replacing Benitiz will help......... at all. It'd cost millions to replace him and his staff, the new management team would want millions, nope, it's not going to happen, Liverpool are more than skint. A steady decline I am afraid with the selling of their small amount of "top" players, Gerard, Torres, Mascherano, Reina, bit like happened to Leeds. I don't think they will finish top 4 this season and will struggle to be top 6 next and here is nothing any manager can do to stop the rot.

But, the silver lining for their fans is what might happen at OT


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

they could got shut of the management team earlier in the year for 20m at the time they were still in the champions league, plus all other compitions, how much have holding on to them cost now, it makes the 20m sound like change from a round of beer, from my experience in sport management and coaching, you have to realise when things are going wrong, then one has to be ruteless, hoping things get better never works, regardless what grief you are in, in this life, as for things going bad in ot that has to be very poor conselation.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, 20 million to get rid, what would the new manager have wanted for new players, Â£50 Million, Â£100 million? I honestly don't think they can or could afford to sack him.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they will get rid imho, his vision has gone.

The europa micky mouse cup isn't good enough for them

I still don't understand why these contracts have to be honoured, in my job I'd get the sack for poor job performance with no compo!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> they will get rid imho, his vision has gone.
> 
> The europa micky mouse cup isn't good enough for them
> 
> I still don't understand why these contracts have to be honoured, in my job I'd get the sack for poor job performance with no compo!


they dont live in the real world they do they??

my old man is doing a bit of work at the west ham training ground in chadwell heath in essex, and one of the west ham players, zafron hines (who'e 18 btw) and has played about 30 first team games, turns up for training in a merc sl22 amg.....wtf is that about?

and did anyone see the mirror yesterday about steven irelands wife?

"im not a wag....i know times are hard and im trying to break the mould....." she says as she gets into her custom bently contental converable with pink interior and pink alloy wheels.......cost? Â£325,000................ stupid bitch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> they will get rid imho, his vision has gone.
> 
> The europa micky mouse cup isn't good enough for them
> 
> I still don't understand why these contracts have to be honoured, in my job I'd get the sack for poor job performance with no compo!


Ok, who would they get better than Benitiez? He has done pretty well until this season and won La Liga with Valencia, not easy. What **** hot manager, better than Benitez, is going to go to a provincial northern City, to a skint club, who might have to sell Gerard and Torres?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the fact of the matter is that liverpool have seriously lost there way.............its a real shame as they have a great history.....will the fans allow themselves to have a manager to build from the ground up? take the long term view? its unlikely. the sad fact is that liverpool will never be the great club that they once were......


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> they dont live in the real world they do they??
> 
> my old man is doing a bit of work at the west ham training ground in chadwell heath in essex, and one of the west ham players, zafron hines (who'e 18 btw) and has played about 30 first team games, turns up for training in a merc sl22 amg.....wtf is that about?
> 
> ...


Yup. But as long as people go out and pay Â£40+ each (the last AND ONLY time I went to Stamford Bridge - and that was 'restricted view' and so far away from the action that they looked like ants) then who's the mug? Time we boycotted these jokers, imo. A few years ago, when Fulham were in the old Second Division, we could get me, my nephew and his Dad into the Riverside stand for Â£20 all in. Now, that's football.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't hold to this view that it has to be a better manager. How do you measure "better" anyway? If he's so good why the atrocious results? Some of Raffa's signings and tactics for the past couple of seasons have been very questionable. They can't live on the " he was a great manager a couple of years ago" ticket for ever. Liverpool have been fighting way above their weight for ages now. And now Gerrard Beny and Torres are injured, it's gonna be a long hard winter!

As for footballers in general this quote made me smile

"Driving round in flash cars and changing them like you change your socks, wearing stupid diamond watches and spending money like it's going out of fashion in the middle of a recession when some people are struggling to put food on the table for the kids - it's not the way to do it,"

Thug and ex prisoner Joey Barton :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I don't hold to this view that it has to be a better manager. How do you measure "better" anyway? If he's so good why the atrocious results? Some of Raffa's signings and tactics for the past couple of seasons have been very questionable. They can't live on the " he was a great manager a couple of years ago" ticket for ever. Liverpool have been fighting way above their weight for ages now. And now Gerrard Beny and Torres are injured, it's gonna be a long hard winter!
> 
> As for footballers in general this quote made me smile
> 
> ...


the same joey barton who turned up at court last week in his aston martin and parked it on a double yellow on a grass verge directly outside the court?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Funny thing is, the PL clubs (the smaller ones) are so desperate to get bums on seats for Sky, that it is often cheaper to watch a PL game than a Div2 game.

Cost for me and my lad to watch Blackburn v Portsmouth, Â£23, turn up for say, Bradford v Accrington and it'll cost Â£30! I get offers all the time from Blackburn, Bolton & Wigan, the last from Blackburn offered the final 8 home games of this season for Â£64! Â£8 a game, if I wanted to bring an under 16 then I only had to add Â£10, that makes it Â£4.62 each per game :shocking:

Villa, Chelsea, Everton and Arsenal are inlcuded in those 8 games, only Man U is omitted.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> the same joey barton who turned up at court last week in his aston martin and parked it on a double yellow on a grass verge directly outside the court?


Yep that's him! :lol: :*****:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't hold to this view that it has to be a better manager. How do you measure "better" anyway? :lol:


What do you know about football anyway, child of the fens "supporting" a team 100 miles away with Posh on your doorstep. You change you clubs like Jordan changes her trollies


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Funny thing is, the PL clubs (the smaller ones) are so desperate to get bums on seats for Sky, that it is often cheaper to watch a PL game than a Div2 game.
> 
> Cost for me and my lad to watch Blackburn v Portsmouth, Â£23, turn up for say, Bradford v Accrington and it'll cost Â£30! I get offers all the time from Blackburn, Bolton & Wigan, the last from Blackburn offered the final 8 home games of this season for Â£64! Â£8 a game, if I wanted to bring an under 16 then I only had to add Â£10, that makes it Â£4.62 each per game :shocking:
> 
> Villa, Chelsea, Everton and Arsenal are inlcuded in those 8 games, only Man U is omitted.


Well living in the wilderness when it comes to decent football clubs within spitting distance I wouldn't know but it does make you wonder when you see some matches on MOTD with half empty stands.

Mate of mine is a big Chelski fan, rang me up the other week asked if I wanted to go as he'd got hold of some tickets, when you factor in travel costs etc it would have cost well over Â£100! I declined :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i hate to say this ive really lost the plot with lfc ,im not suprised anymore when we look ordinary against mediocre clubs or get knocked out of cups or when players look as if the couldnt give a monkeys what club the just lost too.

i was quite optimistic when the yanks took over but how wrong i was they have bought players 90% of which are rubbish and turns out instead of using their own money they have just made a bigger debt.

a year ago i would back rafa with everything he did ,but even i want to see the back of him now.its not too late incur whatever fees it costs to get rid and get hiidijnk or morinho in before its too late and we may scrape fourth and then build from there.

its horrible to see the club you love and support in such a bad way if it was a dog or a horse you would take it out into the woods and put it down but not that easy im affraid.

still could be worse at least i dont support the hammers eh,now there is a car crash cor blimey guvnor.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hold to this view that it has to be a better manager. How do you measure "better" anyway? :lol:
> ...


pg a glory seeker????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hold to this view that it has to be a better manager. How do you measure "better" anyway? :lol:
> ...


:lol:

I've "supported" Leeds since watching the 72 cup final on tv aged 6, it's the 1st one I can remember and dad made us pick a team before the kick off, just think I could have been a gooner! :lol:


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

the manager cannot motivate his players, he has lost their trust, spurs and sunderland turned things around without spending 100m, whats is the point of buying midfielders and forwards when you cannot defend, a few decent defenders and things would not look as bad, look at most if not all teams that drop down a division, its not that they do not score, it is just that they leak goals, if the other team cannot score they cannot beat you, just look at the bargain that the villa got in richard dunne, for a pittance in todays crazy prices, their defence does not thrust the keeper, who is unsure,


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Well living in the wilderness when it comes to decent football clubs within spitting distance I wouldn't know but it does make you wonder when you see some matches on MOTD with half empty stands.
> 
> Mate of mine is a big Chelski fan, rang me up the other week asked if I wanted to go as he'd got hold of some tickets, when you factor in travel costs etc it would have cost well over Â£100! I declined :lol:


Yep, the bubble burst about 18 months ago, believe it or not, there was a time when bleedin Bolton wanted to charge me to become a "member" to enjoy the privilige of applying for a ticket to a humdrum PL fixture  Lipstick on a pig and all that. I went to Blackburn v Sunderland a few weeks back (Really to avoid going to watch another Bradford home defeat) and I am not kidding you, the football was as dire as I see at Valley Parade, it might have been a little quicker, the technique a little better, but it was the same 90 minutes of "work the lines", "down the channels" hoofball that all Div2 clubs play. It was dismal.

Bradford lost 1-3.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> still could be worse at least i dont support the hammers eh,now there is a car crash cor blimey guvnor.


ahh! but our expectations are just survival! i grant you that the heart has been ripped out of west ham, and it makes me sad that the club i supported as a boy is no longer there......since all the redevelopment over there, and the fact that the area that i come from (upton park) bears no resemblence to how is used to be.....

its really sad, it really is.....i remember playing footy outside the back of upton park whilst me mum & dad were in the boleyn pub on a sunday.....or over the little park by the ground whilst the game was on and hearing the roar of the crowd.....you had a real connection to the club because you lived there, and they were your club. you were proud to wear the colours.....now the only thing it represents is the corporate image of whufc........its gutting......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I've "supported" Leeds since watching the 72 cup final on tv aged 6, it's the 1st one I can remember and dad made us pick a team before the kick off, just think I could have been a gooner! :lol:


Glory seeking tart


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> ahh! but our expectations are just survival! i grant you that the heart has been ripped out of west ham, and it makes me sad that the club i supported as a boy is no longer there......since all the redevelopment over there, and the fact that the area that i come from (upton park) bears no resemblence to how is used to be.....
> 
> its really sad, it really is.....i remember playing footy outside the back of upton park whilst me mum & dad were in the boleyn pub on a sunday.....or over the little park by the ground whilst the game was on and hearing the roar of the crowd.....you had a real connection to the club because you lived there, and they were your club. you were proud to wear the colours.....now the only thing it represents is the corporate image of whufc........its gutting......


Happened to too many clubs, but it's particularly sad to have happened to West Ham


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

and just to add insult to injury, west ham have just announced new kit sponsers for next 3 seasons after this one......this was after i bought the new home kit for taylor with moore on the back for Â£70 @ xmas, and my mum & dad did the same for his away kit.......f c u k i n losers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I've "supported" Leeds since watching the 72 cup final on tv aged 6, it's the 1st one I can remember and dad made us pick a team before the kick off, just think I could have been a gooner! :lol:
> ...


 It's not as simple as that, life rarely is. When I was a kid the POSH were only 10 miles away but they may as well have been on the moon. Saturday afternoons to my dad meant one thing, the boozer, til kicking out time, there was no way he'd ever take us, and even if there was a bus, which I doubt, we'd never have the money for it, dad drank it. As some sort of compensation mum let us stay up to watch MOTD on a saturday evening whilst dad was back at the pub, so following a team on the telly was the only way to go.

I here this all the time from notherners or londoners who grew up with the team colours running thro their veins as if not following the nearest team to where you grew up is some sort of crime.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> It's not as simple as that, life rarely is. When I was a kid the POSH were only 10 miles away but they may as well have been on the moon. Saturday afternoons to my dad meant one thing, the boozer, til kicking out time, there was no way he'd ever take us, and even if there was a bus, which I doubt, we'd never have the money for it, dad drank it. As some sort of compensation mum let us stay up to watch MOTD on a saturday evening whilst dad was back at the pub, so following a team on the telly was the only way to go.


My Dad drank for Ireland, worse he forced me to Elland Road from when I was 7, he even forced me to go to Paris for the European Cup Final in 1975. He bought me stupid socks with tassled numbers and silly Leeds United wall penants for my bedroom. Did it work? Did it b o l l o x! Why, because I am well rounded sensible individual and as soon as I was old enough I caught the bus to Valley Parade to join all my pals and where a proper parent should have been taking me in the first place!



pg tips said:


> I here this all the time from notherners or londoners who grew up with the team colours running thro their veins as if not following the nearest team to where you grew up is some sort of crime.


IT IS!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I here this all the time from notherners or londoners who grew up with the team colours running thro their veins as if not following the nearest team to where you grew up is some sort of crime.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I loved my number 7 sock tassles h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't be arsed to read any of this thread because I AM LIVID - and yes i am shouting! :taz:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Benitez has to be shown the door now,he's bought too many duds on big money with salaries to match i expect!!

No doubt Gerrard and Torres will be on their way out too. :yes:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's being reported this morning that Gus Hidink is voicing his interest.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh and Benitez got the backing of the board yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Oh and Benitez got the backing of the board yesterday


Thats his p45 sorted then :grin:


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Sign Rafa up for life and double his wages, I think he's doing a wonderful job :wink2:

Man U fan :clap: :toot:


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

its well known that he does not like yanks, methinks you can add scousers to that list, the reason he was shafted at venencia was it seems he fell out with the owners.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

avidfan said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Benitez got the backing of the board yesterday
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

One of the big problems for Liverpool and any of the usuall top 4, if they don't get Champions League football income, there cash floow will be hammered as Leeds found out to their cost a few years ago. I can see them selling Gerrard and Tores(excuse the spelling) to just balance their books this season.


----------

